# Whos playing BF4 on PC



## UOENO (Oct 29, 2013)

Drop ur battlelog if your playing BF4 on PC


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

Jealous. First you rub the Gavitas in my face and now BF on PC!!!


----------



## twistedj420 (Nov 6, 2013)

how is bf over ghost? I got ghost but im not really impressed with the online play


----------



## ownTer (Dec 18, 2013)

FeelFreeToDeploy is my gamer tag for Battlelog. Add me. Im running a Haswell i5, 16 gig ripjaws @ 2200mghz, GTX 780, Raid 0 Samsung 840 128 gig, Asus Gryphon mobo. All packed into a Corsair 350D.


----------

